# Using Pick Guard as a ribbon?



## scjohnson243 (Aug 25, 2014)

I have seen the library on making blanks with the "Ribbon" that runs throught them out of PR... My son was looking online last night looking to get material to redo his guitar, and came across this stuff... can you use this in blank making?  I would cut strips like in the PR Ribbon and cast then... I searched the site and Notice people talking about using it in segmenting, but did not see it when it came to using it with the actual blank...

Something like this..

Thanks


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 25, 2014)

Try it and see! Someone has to give it a shot...might as well be you.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 27, 2014)

Many of us use pick guard as accent material. It is quite popular for accent material. I think it may be too stiff to bend and use as ribbons. Give it a try.
Do a good turn daily!
Don

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 4 using Forum Runner


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 27, 2014)

Why not make a Celtic Knot "ribbon" with pick guard either as an accent to an inlaid wood or on its own?


----------



## scjohnson243 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks, I was looking at some of the blanks I buy online and it just seems like the ribbon is premade out of something else - So was just curious if anyone has found an "easier" way to do the ribbons in the blanks than the PR thing.. I make a big mess with that. 

Going to check out the pick guard for some spacer material in my pens, just maybe not in the actual blank!


----------



## georgestanley032 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, a pick guard is just too stiff. But it's definitely a good accent material. It won't make a wonderful ribbon and I would assume you would have a hard time with it.


----------

